# Convert vid to mp4 format for my mobile phone?



## Obinice (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey there I have a new Samsung D900, and I need some way of converting video to the mp4 format that is compatible with my phone. I've already tried this software however because I don't know what exact format to convert stuff to, my phone just says it is an unsupported format etc.

Does anyone know how I can do this? Thanks!


----------



## Jim_tech (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you know the exact format which is supported by Samsung D900? I know some softwares which can convert video to mp4, such as: ImTOO MP4 Video Converter , Allok Video to MP4 Converter and so on, you can find more video to mp4 converter at:http://www.qweas.com/download/video_dvd/video_converters/


----------



## Obinice (Sep 7, 2004)

No unfortunately I don't know the exact format the D900 supports  Thanks for those links but they are for trial software, and I'd like something permanently free. (Rather than say being able to use it now but in a months time when I need it for something else be screwed lol).


----------



## mimehrban1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello 

I use that software 2. I had the same problem, but i've done some research and here are the Specs you need in that software:

Output - MP4
Video Output Codec - H.263 - (The default is H.264/AVC).
Audio Codec - AAC

Video Size - 352X288
Aspect - 11.9
Frame Rate - 25
Bit Rate - 1200
Audio Sampling - 64100
Chan - 2
Bit Rate - 64

Tell me if it works!


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

Obinice said:


> No unfortunately I don't know the exact format the D900 supports  Thanks for those links but they are for trial software, and I'd like something permanently free. (Rather than say being able to use it now but in a months time when I need it for something else be screwed lol).


here's your FREE software!

Free Video Converter V1.1 from Koyotesoft

Features:

*
Supports large range of formats like AVI, MP4, iPod, PSP, 3GP (mobile phone format), Zune, iPhone, FLV, MKV, WMV, ASF, MOV, QuickTime, MPEG, RM, VCD, VOB...
*
You can choose to convert only some parts of your videos. Free Video Converter allow to set the Start Time, end time or duration that you wan to extract.
*
You can choose to only extract the sound of your video into MP3, WMA, MP2, AAC...
*
Extremely fast conversion speed.
*
Completely FREE.
*
For Windows 2000/XP/Vista. Size: 3.34MB

and I'm using this one! :up:


----------



## Obinice (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks guys!  You do know this is a year old thread right? lol. I think in the end I did find something actually, though I recall from the time, it wasn't the easiest thing in the world to configure!


----------

